# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Шифрование GSM взломали за 9 секунд

## Tcinet

Группа специалистов Сингапурского Агентства научно-технических исследований (A*STAR) представила наглядные доказательства уязвимости шифрования данных в технологии мобильной связи второго поколения G2. О слабости протокола потокового шифрования A5/1, используемого в связи GSM, было известно еще с 2009 года, однако сингапурские специалисты продемонстрировали, насколько быстро можно осуществить взлом.

Используя уязвимости протокола и широкие возможности обработки больших массивов данных современной техникой, исследователи создали так называемую радужную таблицу – вариант таблицы поиска для вскрытия паролей и ключей шифрования. Эта работа заняла у них почти два месяца, однако после создания таблицы 64-битный ключ шифрования протокола A5/1 был вычислен всего за 9 секунд. При этом ученые использовали не уникальный суперкомпьютер, а коммерческое оборудование – компьютер, оснащенный графически процессором и тремя видеокартами NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690. Стоимость созданного ими устройства оценивается примерно в 15 тысяч долларов. Однако для профессиональных киберпреступников это не слишком крупная сумма – особенно, если учесть, что связь 2G по-прежнему широко распространена во многих странах мира.

----------

